# Favorite Knife



## Jackalope (Jan 4, 2008)

Just wondering what yalls favorite knife is. Mines a Model 110 Folding Hunter by Buck Knives. So useful and such a classic knife, it can be used for so many things. Its great for its durability, even if its a little heavier than most.

So whats your favorite knife for field dressing deer, dressing small game, or as a general purpose cutting tool?


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dozier Straight Personal.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 4, 2008)

I like folders like the BUCK 110 , but not for skinning , don't like to clean them out . Too many places for stuff to get into . I like a good fixed blade knife , with a blade about 3 inches long .    SCOTT


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 4, 2008)

I got a Puma Bowie II for Christmas, which I am looking forward to field testing...


----------



## pnome (Jan 4, 2008)

I got a Puma Skinner for Christmas, which I am looking forward to field testing...


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 4, 2008)

benchmade fixed  blade skinner  i  love  that  knife  will hold and  edge  forever  close  second  is  my buck  12  inch   bowie  then  my  hen   and  rooster


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 4, 2008)

Got a Normark Drop point (high chrome) about 10-12 years ago...
Holds an edge really well, and with 4" blade and rounded end it
is perfect for gutting duties...I use a Wyoming knife to split hide
from the inside (less loose hair).....

Both are fairly inexpensive and work very well...


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Remington fixed blade and a Buck 110 that work great, but I usually just use whatever folder I have on my belt or in my pocket.  I usually carry one of several Frost Cutlery liner lock folders.  The two that I like the best for skinning are the Cheyenne Skinner (small) and the Tracker (big).  You can pick these knives up on ebay for about $5 each, sometimes less in bulk.  You wouldn't believe how good the steel is for the price.  They are easy to sharpen and really hold an edge.  I've skinned 3 or 4 deer with the same knife without sharpening it before.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice knife Pnome...


----------



## pnome (Jan 4, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Nice knife Pnome...



You too FX!


----------



## marknga (Jan 4, 2008)

Now this is a subject near and dear to my heart. I have several favorites including a Buck 110 that I wear everytime I go hunting. And I just got a Gerber Lariat 3.5 for Christmas that is pretty cool.

I really prefer a fixed blade knife for field dressing and skinning and I have been toting a Gerber 525 "Eddie Bauer" model for the last few years and it does a great job. And I just tried out a custom knife by G L Drew, a "Canadian Belt Knife" that performed just wonderful.

As far as EDC, right now I am toting a Gerber EZ Jr that is really cool. I also have a few Queen's that I rotate in and out. 

Now this one here is my pride and joy. I just got this Randall Model 20 Yukon Skinner and it is just awesome. May just be the prettiest knife I've ever held. 

I like knives......be it $5.00 or $500.00 I just like knives.

Wish List:
I want to get a 4" Hunter from our own "Sharpeblades". I have one of his "neckers" and it is really pretty. Can't wait to try a larger blade of his.

And I have a Randall Model 26 Pathfinder on order but that one won't be ready till April 2012.

Cool Thread.

Mark


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 4, 2008)

That is a fine looking knife Mark...and I've long used Gerbers for dirty chores...but just recently had a bad experience with a rubber handle holding blood in under the mold sockets ..and after a few days, well you can imagine.. it is a full tang design and I love the drop point blade so I chucked the handles and plan on antlering it out this spring....


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jan 4, 2008)

Victornox Champion - a little too big, but I can't find one smaller with everything I need.


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Buck Vanguard and really like it.  Might be the best sized knife that Buck knives makes.  IMO


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 4, 2008)

If it ain't got a gut hook it ain't for me.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 4, 2008)

I like a 3 or 4 in drop point.nothing big,i like a short blade and a handle that fits my hand , of course i use one of mine , if i had to choose what model or style it would be hard because i like them all.just because i build what i like.Every body have a happy2008. Raleigh Tabor (aka Sharpeblades)


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 4, 2008)

marknga said:


> ....
> 
> I like knives......be it $5.00 or $500.00 I just like knives.
> 
> ...





ME TOO! I'm drawn to them like a crow to a shiny object. I have to stop and look through any knife case I pass by.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 4, 2008)

Spyderco Endura for EDC. Fixed blades are Fallkniven A-1 or Swamp Rat (can't remember the model) 3.75" blade.


----------



## Texas Bill (Jan 5, 2008)

The Wyoming knife.  Razor sharp, gut hook,  replaceable blades.  Never will replace a "real" knife for general purpose but for gutting and skinning it is hard to beat.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 5, 2008)

I love knives too.  They are yet another weakness I have!  Right next to guns and antlers! 

My two favorites, so far are these....

A Case XX folder that my wife gave me for an anniversary present, and a knife I got from Stic-Shooter on here.  When I saw his little skinners, I had to have one.  Blade from a sawmill blade, and handle of elk antler.

I'm a huge drop point/skinner fan, with preferably a 2.5-3.5" blade.  I can't wait to hook up with Sharpeblades so that we can make me one!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 5, 2008)

my favorite is a Randall Kife that's really to pretty to use, i got one of those Canadian Belt Knifes from "Cold Steel " last year, cleaned 3 hogs, stingrays,and skinned about a dozen deer with it this fall at our deer camp, it's a great knife for the $$$$


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jan 5, 2008)

Case trapper


----------



## blakely (Jan 5, 2008)

x2 on the case trapper


----------



## knifenut (Jan 5, 2008)

I like the large and small sebenza for a folder.






Like a smaller Busse in an AD, MrS, ABA or GW (like in my avatar) for a fixed blade. INFI is good stuff.
AD





[/IMG]
MrS





[/IMG]
ABA (like my satin, but this a the desert or DABA)





[/IMG]

Hope you don't mind all the pics


----------



## marknga (Jan 6, 2008)

Mind? No way man! You have some beautiful knives! WOW!

Thanks for sharing those pictures.

Mark


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 6, 2008)

KN, fine looking blades and sheath's


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 6, 2008)

For EDC I carry a Kershaw Leek w/SpeedSafe opening. For gutting, I have a Gerber that uses the utility knife blades. Not an expensive or beautiful knife by any means, but the fastest easiest gutting tool I have ever used.


----------



## lakelbr (Jan 6, 2008)

I use a Old Timer 94OT for everything.  Had this one for almost 20 yrs.  Smaller balde was broken at the tip and reground.


----------



## Tenkiller (Jan 8, 2008)

Old Timer fixed blade with a gut hook. Dressed 12 deer with it so far and it has never touched a whit rock since it's been out of the box.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cutco fixed blade and Puma Packer folder.  I've got a 110 as well but I don't use it as much, as its kind of a keepsake.  For light jobs I use a Case Amber Bone Stockman.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 8, 2008)

Damascus fixed blade by Bear


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Jan 8, 2008)

Case XX Trapper


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 8, 2008)

I would have to say mine is my Benchmade folder


----------



## TJay (Jan 10, 2008)

Santa brought me an Outdoor Edge Swingblade but I haven't actually put it to the test yet.  Feels good in the hand though.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 11, 2008)

The buck knife my parents gave me below is my all time favorite.  After 33 years I'd probably cry if I lost it.


----------



## marknga (Jan 11, 2008)

Clyde I know what you mean about your Buck 110! My folks gave me a Queen Folding Hunter with my name engraved it for making Eagle Scout in 1974. I won't even carry it anymore, scared something would happen to it. Dad then gave me a Buck 110 about 1976 or 77 and I would hate to lose it but I do carry it. Darn hardest knife to put an edge on though!

Great thread ............. 

Mark


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 22, 2008)

For every day totin' I have several Case copperlocks. 
Deer cleaning  I have a rosewood handled Buck fixed blade w/ gut hook. Model escapes me right now but I know the price has gone up on them from about $50 back then to nearly $80 now in the BPS catalog.  It was a Christmas present  from bro' inlaw about 10 years ago. 
I also have 2 or 3 Gerber gator lock blades that I keep in my bag. I'll sharpen them all at the beginning of the season and when one gets dull I'll grab another.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Jan 29, 2008)

Ingram & Dozier fixed blade drop points for skinning.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 29, 2008)

Like one of these??


----------



## NWS (Jan 29, 2008)

For hunting:  An old Browning Folder & a Gerber Folding Sportsman from the 1970's.

For admiring:  Any Jack Crockford or Randall custom knife.
They also work great in the field too.


----------



## potsticker (Jan 29, 2008)

custom made by jl metcalf, damascus blade,stainless fingerguard,rosewood and antler handle. Dressed one deer, my budies took the knife away and ducttaped me to a tree. Wanted to commit me.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 29, 2008)

My Favorite All time Knife has got to be the Buck Lite I bought when i was 18 serving in the Army, I had originally bought it to carry with me all the Time while in uniform. I started Hunting and took this knife with me into to the woods as well. I have cleaned Just about every deer I have killed with this knife and throw itin the Dish washer when i get home. 
(Nice and Clean) I misplaced the Knife a few years ago and it took me Nearly a year to relocate it. It holds a great edge and can be sharpened very easily. 

My favorite Fixed Blade knife is a Shrade that my Parents gave to me Many years ago. I still have it to this day and will carry it to the woods on occasion. 

I have Had many other Knives but these two will be with me forever, I don't know what it is about them But these are my favorites.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 29, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> ...but just recently had a bad experience with a rubber handle holding blood in under the mold sockets ...



I had that happen on mine as well.  I actually get some antibacterial spray and pull on the rubber at the base of the  blade and wiggle it up and down to get as much of it out as I can.

I got this one for Christmas in BLACK, it is a good working knife.  Has a built in sharpener in the sheath, can be used as a hammer, scalloped handle to attach to stick to make a spear It is a brute:


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 27, 2008)

BTT!
Who got something new for Christmas?


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Dec 27, 2008)

here's mine!!


----------



## hogmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

An outdoors store here always has a big sale the day after Christmas. All knives are 30% off. I try to get one each year when I am around. This time I got a Buck 103 Skinner 'cause it looked good. Anybody got one?  Like it, don't like it?


----------



## JDBrown (Dec 28, 2008)

For cleaning, a Kershaw folding drop point, model# 1050. Great steel, it'll hold an edge forever. For skinning, a Schrade Forty-niner skinner, given to me by my Dad years ago, or a Russel Green River skinner. For small game, a Frost trapper or my EDC a Smith & Wesson Cuttin' Horse, inexpensive but a great knife


----------



## oldman 45 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a Gerber man myself and I carry the 450 with and without the serrated blade and also carry the folding Gerber with gut hook.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 28, 2008)

I just got an Uncle Henry folding 3 blade for Christmas.......I''ll let you know how it holds up when I get to use it...........Right now it is my favorite.


----------

